# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Riegos del Alto Aragón cree que las restricciones de agua continuarán

## sergi1907

El presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes, César Trillo, ha dicho que "si se hubiera podido almacenar agua en la primavera, se hubiera cubierto la demanda del resto de la campaña", por lo que ha reivindicado, una vez más, el impulso de las infraestructuras hídricas.


El embalse de Búbal.LAURA ZAMBORAíN

La Comunidad General de Riegos del Alto Aragón prevé que las restricciones de agua continúen a lo largo del año 2012 a causa de la sequía que se arrastra desde el veranoy que hace mermar la reserva hídrica. El invierno también está siendo seco y la reserva nivosa se sitúa en mínimos. 

 El presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes, César Trillo, ha manifestado que 2011 ha sido un año malo en cuanto a la reserva hídrica, lo que ha obligado a los productores a realizar un buen uso del agua a lo largo de todo el año. Las escasas lluvias de este verano dieron paso a un otoño e invierno secos que han provocado frecuentes cupos y restricciones de agua. De hecho, para garantizar la cosecha de cereales de invierno, desde el pasado sábado y hasta el viernes, día 13, Riegos del Altoaragón ha habilitado una semana de riegos. 

Malas previsiones para 2012
Trillo ha dicho que "si se hubiera podido almacenar agua en la primavera, se hubiera cubierto la demanda del resto de la campaña", por lo que ha reivindicado, una vez más, el impulso de las infraestructuras hídricas. Las previsiones de cara a 2012 también son malas, puesto que a la reducida reserva hídrica actual, se suma una reserva nivosa prácticamente nula. 

 Trillo ha explicado que "las previsiones son negativas para 2012" y que sólo mejorarían si llega una primavera lluviosa. No obstante, ha señalado que "la producción ha sido buena en este año agrícola" y por lo tanto, se da por satisfecho si 2012 se salda con cifras similares a las de 2011. 

 En cuanto a las obras hídricas, Trillo ha considerado que la comunidad de regantes deberá esperar por lo menos 6 ó 7 años para ver incrementadas sus posibilidades de almacenaje de agua. Algo que será esencial, puesto que Riegos del Altoaragón prevé, en estos años, la incorporación de 20.000 nuevas hectáreas a su zona de actuación.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/huesc...71858_302.html

----------

